# Always seeing the same villagers on mystery islands



## Milady (May 31, 2020)

I island hop quite a lot and I’ve seen Marina over 10 and I’ve seen Merengue over 5 times while island hopping. It’s always the same villagers I see again and again!! It’s so frustating, I know it’s rng for who you meet, but honestly it doesn’t feel like it


----------



## Jam86 (May 31, 2020)

ikr
once i found mira on an island and literally the next island i went to it had mira again, the same thing happened yesterday with lionel
but the octopus villagers show up wayy too often, i think it's because there's only 3 of them


----------



## KayDee (May 31, 2020)

I’ve been thinking the same way. Maybe there are certain villagers that everyone’s game is
more likely to encounter kind of like how the game seems to mostly give you furniture you already have instead of something new. Every time I hunt there seems to be the usual villagers that show up for me like Boone, Angus and Pancetti.


----------



## kiriod (May 31, 2020)

i always get the octopi T_T i don't know why they're so frequent, considering there's only three of them ... they're all cute, but i don't really want any of them.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 31, 2020)

The game rolls for species first, then villager. That means you'd essentially have a 1/35 * 1/3 (0.9%) chance of seeing any octopus as opposed to 1/35 * 1/23 (0.1%) chance of seeing a cat, for example.


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

Yupp...
There are only 3 Octopi villagers and I believe about 6 Rhino ones, which is why you're likely to encounter them more often.

I really do wish it was impossible to get repeats on the same day. That really is unfair.


----------



## Chea (May 31, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I really do wish it was impossible to get repeats on the same day. That really is unfair.



That would be a game changer. I'm totally down with it.


----------



## Romaki (May 31, 2020)

I went on like 150 islands the past couple of days and I saw a lot of repeats. The worst part was getting the same one twice in a row.


----------



## Milady (May 31, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I went on like 150 islands the past couple of days and I saw a lot of repeats. The worst part was getting the same one twice in a row.


LEGIT! It takes away the fun of island hopping :[[


----------



## jeni (May 31, 2020)

baffles me how you can go to hundreds of islands and still have never encountered a large percentage of the villagers. like, i went island hopping and saw tybalt multiple times and then even got him in the campsite the next day. exact same thing happened with coach!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

are u kidding i'm island hopping right now and got tybalt seconds after posting this


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

It’s simply rng, the less animals of a species ,the more you’ll encounter them.


----------



## Feraligator (May 31, 2020)

Yeah the other day I went island hopping for the first time in 2 months and got Elvis 3 times in a row and Flo twice and I only hopped between 20 islands.

It takes away from the realism as well, how can you find someone on one specific island and then suddenly on a totally different one? And they completely forget about you as well. There should be something to stop repeats in one day.


----------



## moon_child (May 31, 2020)

After wasting several hundred NMT tickets trying to find decent villagers, I am highly skeptical of the RNG because there’s just too many repeats. And the species that show up are almost always gorillas, cows, hippos, mice and those who are rarely wanted. There were a few decent ones here and there but I don’t think it’s worth it to waste so many hard earned miles on its RNG.


----------



## sfelix (May 31, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I’ve been thinking the same way. Maybe there are certain villagers that everyone’s game is
> more likely to encounter kind of like how the game seems to mostly give you furniture you already have instead of something new. Every time I hunt there seems to be the usual villagers that show up for me like Boone, Angus and Pancetti.



This is an interesting theory.
I wonder if there is another factor that we don't know about yet. Like airport colour or something.


----------



## Rize (May 31, 2020)

I wish they would stop villager repeats if you've encountered them once already and decided to pass on them. It would be easier for everyone imo lol


----------



## Bk1234 (May 31, 2020)

Rize said:


> I wish they would stop villager repeats if you've encountered them once already and decided to pass on them. It would be easier for everyone imo lol


I actually would not like this. I passed up Marina (she showed up twice in a row too lol) and Merengue partly because I already had two Normal villagers. However, if I kick out one of my Normal villagers and see those cuties (or Fauna) I WILL take them.


----------



## Rize (May 31, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I actually would not like this. I passed up Marina (she showed up twice in a row too lol) and Merengue partly because I already had two Normal villagers. However, if I kick out one of my Normal villagers and see those cuties (or Fauna) I WILL take them.


To each their own, it's not like you wouldn't be encountering them again, even if the repeats were to end just for 24hrs and can reset the next day but that's just me lol


----------



## Bk1234 (May 31, 2020)

Rize said:


> To each their own, it's not like you wouldn't be encountering them again, even if the repeats were to end just for 24hrs and can reset the next day but that's just me lol


The repeats ending for 24 hours would be fine!


----------



## Grom (May 31, 2020)

it would guarantee access to all villagers within a day so why would they do that? this company wants to push online for trading so limiting outcomes is part of the method.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

ive had marina and merengue repeats aswell?? at this point it should be a conspiracy theory.. but in all seriousness, i think the problem stops if u time skip a few hours back or forwards?? or at least for me it does


----------



## sfelix (May 31, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> ive had marina and merengue repeats aswell?? at this point it should be a conspiracy theory.. but in all seriousness, i think the problem stops if u time skip a few hours back or forwards?? or at least for me it does


That makes sense actually. I heard somewhere (anecdotally mind you) that certain villagers come out of their house at certain times of day so going to the mystery island at that time of day apparently increases the chance you will see that villager.
Haven't found any evidence to back this up though.


----------



## Eevees (May 31, 2020)

I've had this problem alot and recently a friend has just been getting me my harder find dreamies they have better luck! They got Judy and now they are saving Raymond for me lol. They aren't too into animal crossing but dont mind that I am!


----------

